# Fuji X-T30 or Sony A6400 - please help!



## Daniel Wood (Apr 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Really need some advice.

Looking at stepping into the world of photography by getting my first “serious” camera. Been doing a lot of research and I’ve narrowed it down to 2 cameras. The Fujifilm X-T30 and the Sony A6400. 
I’m buying a camera predominately for travelling and so will mostly use for taking pictures of landscapes etc on my travels but also the odd portrait here and there. Not really interested in video at this stage. 
If anyone can offer any advice on which camera to consider over the other, it would be really useful as I can’t decide between them. 
I’ve been to a shop to have a look and get a feel for the cameras and there isn’t much between them in terms of grip, weight etc. Sony on the surface seems a little bit easier to use but maybe the Fuji will help develop my skills more over time? The store guy also says the Fuji produces better images in terms of colour over the Sony, is that correct?
Lastly, if there are any other cameras that you think might better suit me, please let me know!

Cheers


----------



## Derrel (Apr 20, 2019)

"The store guy also says the Fuji produces better images in terms of colour over the Sony, is that correct?"

I used to be a camera salesman, 30-some-odd years ago. It is a field FILLED with opinions and difficult decisions for consumers to make. Salesmen are not very trustworthy.

Giving advantages is one way to close a sale. The idea that ," Fuji produces better images in terms of colour over the Sony" is opinion, not factual. Better in what way?

I suggest more research, the web is filled with reviews, tests,and sample photos, but YOU will be the owner.

Camera Sensor Reviews - DxOMark


----------



## ac12 (Apr 20, 2019)

Daniel Wood said:


> I’m buying a camera predominately for travelling and so will mostly use for taking pictures of landscapes etc on my travels but also the odd portrait here and there. Not really interested in video at this stage.



For travel, weight and size/bulk was a consideration for me.
So let me add another camera line for you to look at, Micro 4/3, both Olympus and Panasonic.
The reason is m4/3 is smaller and lighter than the Fuji or Sony.  Even if the Fuji and Sony cameras are close to the size of the m4/3 cameras, the m4/3 lenses are smaller.  Look at the specs, for hard numbers.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 20, 2019)

Have a look at this. t may help you make a decision.

DPReview TV: Fujifilm X-T30 vs. Sony a6400


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 20, 2019)

"It" may help you


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 21, 2019)

Let me provide a balanced, neutral view ....

The X-T30 has a new sensor, handles like a dream and gives you access to the best lenses in the business.

The Sony has non intuitive controls, has poor lenses ..... and it smells like cabbage.


----------



## stapo49 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tropicalmemories said:


> Let me provide a balanced, neutral view ....
> 
> The X-T30 has a new sensor, handles like a dream and gives you access to the best lenses in the business.
> 
> The Sony has non intuitive controls, has poor lenses ..... and it smells like cabbage.


Hahaha. Love it!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 21, 2019)

Both are good cameras. It may come down to ergonomics. I think Fujifilm has an advantage with their glass. Their 18-55 kit lens is not your normal, cheap kit. It has outstanding OIS and is very sharp. It renders line beautiful and is very well made. They also roll out useful firmware updates. As far as ease of use, they both appeal to a broad range of user skill levels. Personally, my hands are to big for either model and wouldn't suit me but if they fit my hands, I would choose the Fujifilm for the glass.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 21, 2019)

Lots of Fuji fans here on TPF, including me.  I love the jpegs the Fujis produce and the way Fuji releases firmware updates continuously improving functionality.  I’ve never used a Sony but I’m sure they are equally as loved by Sony users.  

Best advice I can give is that you’re buying into a system, not just that one camera and lens.  Think about what you want to shoot and the environments you’ll be shooting in, outdoors/studio/macro etc and look at the lenses available and their costs.  Make your decision with a plan in mind for the future because you WILL want more lenses and changing systems is expensive.  

Congrats on choosing mirrorless as that is the future.


----------



## Nathaniel S. (Apr 28, 2019)

I'd suggest actually handling both cameras before making a decision. Personally, I'm not a fan of the ergonomics of Sony E-mount cameras.

You might want to consider a high end compact camera. The X-T30 or A6400 will not fit in a pocket. You'll have to have a bag and they will take up considerable amount of space in luggage.

You can find a barely used Sony RX100 III, IV, or V at a good price. An RX100 will easily fit in your pocket, making it easier to always have with you. A larger option would be a Panasonic Lumix LX100 II.


----------



## Solarflare (Apr 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Giving advantages is one way to close a sale. The idea that ," Fuji produces better images in terms of colour over the Sony" is opinion, not factual. Better in what way?


Well - you can use Color Checker with any camera to get perfect colors.

However Fujifilm is definitely among the camera companies who try to get good colors "out of the box".

While Sony is definitely the camera company that cares the least for good colors.

Is this important ? For convenience, yes. If you're happy enough with the results the camera already produced initially, you can skip editing them. Saves time for sure.


----------

